
7 deadly sins of Microsoft Windows 7 - dreemteem
http://www.computerworlduk.com/technology/operating-systems/windows/in-depth/index.cfm?articleid=2648&pn=1
======
fishercs
can someone post if the user that posted this link uses a Mac ?

Seriously, could this article exhibit any more of a bias ?

